
Content Policy update. AMA Thursday, July 16th, 1pm pst.: announcements - protomyth
https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3dautm/content_policy_update_ama_thursday_july_16th_1pm/
======
luso_brazilian
The main quote from the announcement:

" _Neither Alexis nor I created reddit to be a bastion of free speech_ , but
rather as a place where open and honest discussion can happen: These are very
complicated issues, and we are putting a lot of thought into it. It’s
something we’ve been thinking about for quite some time. We haven’t had the
tools to enforce policy, but now we’re building those tools and reevaluating
our policy."

Quickly refuted by one of the redditors [1] with a quote from Alexis Ohanian
himself, answering on Forbes [2] what would the Founding Fathers think of
Reddit, echoing verbatim what is being now denied:

“ _A bastion of free speech on the World Wide Web?_ I bet they would like it,”
he replies. It’s the digital form of political pamplets.

P.S. I suggest that the title is changed to: Reddit content policy to be
updated, CEO says reddit is not "a bastion of free speech"

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3dautm/conte...](https://www.reddit.com/r/announcements/comments/3dautm/content_policy_update_ama_thursday_july_16th_1pm/ct3eflt)

[2] [http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/02/reddit-
co...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/kashmirhill/2012/02/02/reddit-co-founder-
alexis-ohanians-rosy-outlook-on-the-future-of-politics/3/)

------
HelloNurse
A priceless comment: "In 18 months from now, this place will end up as
relevant as MySpace."

I think it will be more like 18 days.

